# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  قصيدة للشاعر محجوب شريف

## الحوشابي

*
لا إنتو جند الله
ولا جند الوطن
بل إنتو حقاً جندهم
وبعض من ما عندهم
سندة قفاهم وغمدهم
لكنهم هم
ما ح تسكن حيّهم
ولا ح تاكل زيهم
ولا ح تلبس إنت زي
زي زيهم
واذا عطشت،
بعيد بعيد،
ما تقترب من ريهم
هل شفتهم
ملأوا الشوارع
في الصباح،
عند الظهيرة مغبرين
طالعين من الوردية
والليل انتصف؟
باين على وجوهم تعب؟
وزمن صعب؟
القفة
والدكان
ودخان الفرن
ومرتبات حال الثبات
لا تحل وظيفة ولا نبات
هل شفتهم بين كر وفر
والدنيا حر
بين صف وصف
واحد وقف
هل شفت يوما هؤلاء؟
هل تذكرهم؟
زاروكا يوم أو زرتهم
بس إلاّ في شارع ظلط
ومظللاتهم مسرعة
كلا ولن ولا بالغلط
ما شفتهم
على إيه إذن
لي مين إذن
وانت بتشوف
غرقانة كم
في الدم
مفاتيح الخزن
هم دربوك على الأذى
تقتل تدوس
تحرق
ولا يهمك
كذا ولا كذا ولا كذا
كم فر طاغية من بلد
ما خلا غير كلب الحراسة
يئن وحيداً في القفص
متلك مصيرو
العزلة والخوف والجزع
إن متَ حتى ولا عزا
حكّم ضميرك يا ولد
أمشي استحمى واعتذر
واغسل يديك
من كل ما يخليك
أمام روحك قذر
ألبس عراريق الحياة اليوماتي
واقدل في الدرب
لا يدسو منك لو غشيت
ولا إنت أقرب زول إليك
منك حذر
أو فانتظر
أو فانتظر
أو فانتظر








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم عمنا الحوشابي على ابداعات العبقري جدا الاستاذ محجوب شريف

*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*روووعه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رووووعه رووووعه والله تسلم يـــ عم الحوشابي 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*و الله يا حوشابي جبت حاجة رائعة رائعة رااااااااااااااااااااايعة 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*تسلم حوشابي 
حكّم ضميرك يا ولد
أمشي استحمى واعتذر
*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر يا دفعة
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*تشكر يا حوشابي ............ لسان الحال
                        	*

----------

